# Onaway Trout Chasin



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Tried a tributary of the Black south of Onaway a couple days ago and only managed some small (4"-5") brookies. This area is mentioned in one of the 50 Michigan Rivers books for having good brook trout numbers in the summer. I started with tube jigs and could see them flash at it without taking. A small unpainted jig with Gulp leaf worm worked for the few I got.
The water seemed plenty cold but quite low. I didn't seem to be spooking many fish either.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Were you fishing early light and last light? That trib can be tough this time of year, during the summer sun.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Unfortunately it was mid day. The water looked to be 6 inches low from the appearance of the bank. 

I think my map book might be wrong. I walked down stream from a parking area/two track and seemed to be on a big tract of state land. The book showed a small block of private upstream/across the road from where I parked, then a large block of state. I walked under the road through the BIG culvert and started up stream. I immediately was surrounded by private; as I was expecting. Unfortunately it seemed like the private tracts kept going. Noone said anything, but I felt funny wading in their back yards so I left. There was a small sailboat anchored in the middle of the creek!
The runs did appear deeper, narrower and faster; maybe I should have kept going. Maybe next year I'll knock on a few doors.


----------



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

next time try the Black between the ranches....walking the woods upstream will get you to holes that have not been fished by a trout club cabin


----------

